# Dog carrier backpack?



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all, I'm looking to get a backpack to carry my little fluff when we go hiking. TongYuen loves the outdoor but he's not a hiker, he can do 1 - 2 miles at best. He'd set his butt on the ground as soon as he's tired and wouldn't budge LOL what a cutie! Any backpack carrier you'd recommend? He's 6 pounds and I'd like to get one that is not too big and has a water pouch for day hikes. Thanks!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know of one other than the snoozer carrier, but I don't think that's good for hiking. Amazon had quite a few but I haven't looked into it too much


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Try to look at amazon and ebay!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Tongyuen said:


> Hi all, I'm looking to get a backpack to carry my little fluff when we go hiking. TongYuen loves the outdoor but he's not a hiker, he can do 1 - 2 miles at best. He'd set his butt on the ground as soon as he's tired and wouldn't budge LOL what a cutie! Any backpack carrier you'd recommend? He's 6 pounds and I'd like to get one that is not too big and has a water pouch for day hikes. Thanks!


Hi, chewy.com has one at a good price $19.30. Might fit a small water bottle. It's the 'Outward Hound.Pooch Pouch'. Our boy is 6 lbs. too, the pack sags a bit but he seems to enjoy it, he likes to sit his front paws on the edge of the opening to balance himself & to peak over the top. I think it comes in only one size.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Outward hound has the nicest one I think. They have both a front carry and a back carry. Nice storage pouches and a good comfortable ride for the dog.

http://outwardhound.com/shop/dog-gear/backpacks-and-hiking-gear-for-dogs/poochpouch-backpack


----------

